# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  ما هو الفرق بين الشوق إلى رمضان والشوق إلى "كأس العالم" ؟

## عبدالإله الجزائري

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تبعه بإحسان إلى يوم الدين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


الشوق لرمضان... و ما أدراك ما رمضان !؟
كتبه أخوكم: سعيد بن مسفر أحمد الزهراني أبو ماجد
24‏.شعبان‏.1432هـ
منقول من صيد الفوائد


الحمد لله رب العالمين ، ولي الصالحين، ولا عدوان إلا على الظالمين والصلاة والسلام على إمام المتقين وقدوة الناس أجمعين وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
يقول الله تعالى: {شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِيَ أُنزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ هُدًى لِّلنَّاسِ وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِّنَ الْهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ}-البقرة:185-.


* شهر رمضان.
* شهر العبادة والإحسان.
* شهر المغفرة والرضوان.
* شهر الدعاء والقرآن.
* شهر ننتظره بفارغ الصبر والسلوان.
* أرواحنا تشتاق لنفحاته.
* وقلوبنا تبتهج لقدومه.
* لأنه شهر الخير والبركة.


رمضان في قلبي هماهم نشوة ** من قبل رؤية وجهك الوضاء.
وعلى فمي طعم أحس بأنه ** من تلك الجنة الخضراء.
قالوا بأنك قادم فتهللت ** بالبشر أوجهنا وبالخيلاء.
تهفوا إليه وفي القلوب وفي النهى ** شوقٌ لمقدمه وحسن رجاء.


نشتاق لرمضان لأنه ربيع قلوب المؤمنين، وسراج الصالحين، واُنْس المتقين.
تسمع فيه تلاوات الخاشعين، ودعاء المخبتين، ومناجاة رب العالمين.
نشتاق لرمضان لإقالة العثرات، ومغفرة الزلات.
نشتاق لرمضان لأن فيه تفتح أبواب الجنان، وتغلق أبواب النيران، وتصفد فيه الشياطين.
نشتاق لرمضان لأن من صام رمضان إيماناً واحتساباً غفر له من تقدم من ذنبه.
نشتاق لرمضان لأن فيه الروحانية، والسكينة، والطمأنينة.
نشتاق لرمضان لأنه شهر الصفاء والنقاء، والمحبة والإخاء.
نشتاق لرمضان لأن فضله عظيم، وعطاؤه جسيم.
فاستعدوا للقائه، واسألوا الله بلوغه وتمامه.
اللهم بلغنا رمضان، وأعنا فيه على الصيام والقيام، وتلاوة القرآن، واجعلنا ممن يصومه إيماناً واحتساباً.


‏* ولا تنسوني من صالح دعائكم *. اهـ.


فقارنوا بارك الله فيكم بين نعمة من بَلَّغه الله عز وجل بفضله ومنّه وعفوه شهر رمضان ومن أصبته نقمة ولعنة كأس العالم أو "قدمٌ في الرأس".
*****
والله الموفق
نحبكم في الله
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
والحمد لله*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاك الله خيرا .

----------

